# brown algae / diatoms



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a newly set up SW tank (2weeks or so) experiencing outbreak of brown algae, which I gather is diatoms.

From what I read, this outbreak will die off eventually from lack of food. 

In your experience, how long can I expect this to take? 
Is the tank going to look disgusting for a long time?
Is my live rock under attack?
what can I do?


appreciate any and all suggestions! 


current stats
Size:40g
Temp:27c
Salinity: 1.023 and still climbing (added more salt)
Nitrate: 5-10
Nitrite:undetected
Ammonia: .50


700gph powerhead
240gph powerhead
aquaclear 50 (just for the hell of it)


----------

